# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Guten bloody Tag, Mate!

## DDT

Fix this stuff, please.  
I must go to work every Monday.  
I do not like to drive in the rain. 
I have no money and you don't have enough money to buy me lunch. 
By the way, I hate you.  
Ich muss jeden Montag nach Arbeit gehen. 
Ich mag nicht im Regen fahren. 
 Ich habe kein Geld und Sie haben genug Geld nicht, um mich Mittagessen zu kaufen.

----------


## Оля

[quote=DDT]Ich muss jeden Montag zur Arbeit gehen. 
Ich fahre nicht gern* im Regen. 
Ich habe kein Geld und Sie haben nicht genug Geld _, um das Mittagessen [color=red]mir (f

----------


## VendingMachine

This is how I remember it from childhood. Not an expert on spelling, so I'm writing it out exactly how I would say it: 
Isch m

----------


## Оля

Well, this is correct:
Ich habe kein Geld und Sie haben nicht genug Geld um mir ein Mittagsessen zu kaufen. 
The rest of my corrections is ok.   ::

----------


## DDT

Спосибо Baby! 
Sie kommt  am Dienstag um drei Uhr an  und m

----------


## pisces

[quote=DDT]Спосибо Baby! 
Sie kommt  am Dienstag um drei Uhr an  und m

----------


## DDT

Thanks mate! I needed that!

----------

